# Kayaking Kelly’s Island



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a couple kayaks for me and my son for Christmas. Was wondering if anyone’s camped at Kelly’s Island and fished the islands for smallies. Any advice or info would be appreciated


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Great place to yak fish! That north bay right in front of campground loaded with small mouth in the spring. Either drifting black hair jigs, or my favorite trolling cranks from yak. This year you will actually have a hard time keeping the walleye off the lure, cause there’s so many of them. Lot of rock structure with in a 1/8 of mile from shore all around Kelley’s. Have heard there’s smallest inland in the quarries but have never ventured there.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!


----------

